
Nike’s Vaporfly running shoes and tumbling records - nnx
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-athletics-shoe-idUSKBN1ZN0MJ
======
RickJWagner
When I was a young boy, nothing made me feel faster than new tennis shoes. (In
reality, I was never a fast runner or really much of an athlete at all.) But
man, when I had new shoes I just _felt_ faster, and I'm sure I put forth a
better effort.

------
rndmio
Is this a smaller version of jumping stilts? There's no battery or other
energy source inherent in them, but you can run really fast while wearing
them, not sure a marathon in those would be considered legitimate.

------
csunbird
Read the article and I feel like this is an advertisement disguised as an
investigation article.

~~~
rndmio
I see what you're saying, but I guess that's a side effect of how effective
these shoes are. If you're any kind of serious runner who wouldn't want an
extra 4% performance for free (or $250)

~~~
sliken
Keep in mind that's over $1 per mile.

